
NIST 800-63B Digital Identity Guidelines - larkeith
https://pages.nist.gov/800-63-3/sp800-63b.html
======
zadeh
Could anybody explain (or point me to) the pros and cons of using ISO/IEC
29115 vs NIST 800-63B authentication and identity guidelines? I just started
working with electrical identification (eID) but can't find any good resources
on which standard to choose.

~~~
user5994461
Are you confusing electrical and electronic?

~~~
zadeh
Yes I am, sorry. English is not my first language.

------
jaclaz
Related thread (from yesterday):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19287794](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19287794)

